# Dividing head slots



## BRIAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Why has my dividing head got slots underneath?? I have never seen tooling advertised to fit these??



BRIAN.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 16, 2011)

There are keys that are drilled and counterbored to accept socket head cap screws that fit into those slots, and the tee slots on your table. Gets you close to aligned, but not dead on.


----------



## donthack (Jan 23, 2012)

Could they just be there to help in moving the head on and off the table?  Or to assist in the casting process?


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brian,

Yes, they are for keys. Not very useful on a rotary table since alignment is relative, but very handy on a vise or a dividing head. The way to get them dead on is to push them against one side of the table slot or the other before tightening the hold downs, assuming they have been already fitted to the vise.

Tom


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 23, 2012)

Jerry Ekstrom said:


> Brian,
> 
> So dose mine which had line up guides in them, I removed mine to get the large rt on my small mill.:huh:
> 
> Jerry.  :tiphat:


You can step mill the key to fit your slots on mill table:biggrin:


----------

